# PC Re-Delivery on the 24th!! Finally!!



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

After more than 2 months of waiting, am finally picking up my ED car at the Performance Center this friday! Am very excited and hope to have a good time, and hopefully will make up for my horrendous ED experience.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Good Luck !!!


You will deff. have an Awesome time :thumbup: ...Say Hi to the gang for me:angel:


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

Will do!


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

suchee said:


> After more than 2 months of waiting, am finally picking up my ED car at the Performance Center this friday! Am very excited and hope to have a good time, and hopefully will make up for my horrendous ED experience.


The great folks at the Performance Center will definitely treat you right. They'll make you feel as special as the car you're picking up is. :thumbup:


----------



## kcdude (Sep 17, 2004)

See if Donnie will give you a private tour of the vomit pad! Enjoy.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Look forward to seeing you on Friday :thumbup:

As you can see from dencoop's documentary thread on this forum, it's pretty boring around here


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

Well....I just finished my events at PC, and certainly much better than I expected (thought I didnt get the accessory that I was promised). I thoroughly enjoyed the events of the day. I am writing this from the lounge at the PC.

The M5 hot lap with Ray was indeed something....so I went twice!!

Special thanks to Ray & Jonathan!!

Good work by the folks at the PC!! :thumbup:



I-Won-Today said:


> Look forward to seeing you on Friday :thumbup:
> 
> As you can see from dencoop's documentary thread on this forum, it's pretty boring around here


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks suchee!

I'm glad you had a great time and enjoyed the day. Hopefully your trip in your BMW this go round was more enjoyable than the experience you unfortunately had in Europe. 

I hope you had a great time in Charleston. Enjoy your new BMW :thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

suchee said:


> Well....I just finished my events at PC, and certainly much better than I expected (thought I didnt get the accessory that I was promised). I thoroughly enjoyed the events of the day. I am writing this from the lounge at the PC.
> 
> The M5 hot lap with Ray was indeed something....so I went twice!!
> 
> ...


Glad you had fun!

Now where are the pix/video?


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

Thanks! Am still waiting to hear from BMW NA on my accessories. Will keep you posted.



I-Won-Today said:


> Thanks suchee!
> 
> I'm glad you had a great time and enjoyed the day. Hopefully your trip in your BMW this go round was more enjoyable than the experience you unfortunately had in Europe.
> 
> I hope you had a great time in Charleston. Enjoy your new BMW :thumbup:


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

Unfortunately, I didnt take any!! I left my camera behind, not very smart of me :tsk:



dencoop said:


> Glad you had fun!
> 
> Now where are the pix/video?


----------

